# Paint I could use on decor?



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

This is gotta be the dimmest question ever and was I to read it I'd prop advise not to simple cause (obviously) I donno myself :lol:

With my new 30g I got a piece plastic decor; I really don't care for plastic in my tank period but this artificial stump/root looks awesome for a planted "Tree" I wanna built. However that thing is white-green colored is there any pain I could *SAFELY *use that will not break down under water to paint that thing brown ??????

First I thought NO WAY but on the second thought; there's gotta be some kinda paint manufactures use on this plastic decor you can buy in the stores so maybe there is a way I could use it and not trash it after all?:-?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Angel079 said:


> This is gotta be the dimmest question ever and was I to read it I'd prop advise not to simple cause (obviously) I donno myself :lol:
> 
> With my new 30g I got a piece plastic decor; I really don't care for plastic in my tank period but this artificial stump/root looks awesome for a planted "Tree" I wanna built. However that thing is white-green colored is there any pain I could *SAFELY *use that will not break down under water to paint that thing brown ??????
> 
> ...


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

1077 I hear ya. Maybe someone has a clever advise for us or I will find something substantial online about this once I have some spare time today. 
I mean there's gotta be something if you look at the color variety all these plastic decors and plastic plants come in the store....
Otherwise I already figured I'd roughen the "root" with harsh sandpaper; that'll give java moss enough to grip on to then (so you skip the mesh part), so that may also be a opinion for you


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Maybe you can email a manufacturer like Tetra who makes many plastic aquarium ornaments and ask them if no one can seem to help you here...Just a suggestion.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Good points Angel, and Lisa.My own thoughts are that different colors of plastic are possibly poured into a mold and then baked rather than painted but I don't know that.:roll:
Lot's of stuff I don't know but wonder about.:lol:


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

1077 said:


> Lot's of stuff I don't know but wonder about.:lol:


+1 right there :lol:

I'll see what I can find out and let you know!!


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Well I have too ideas. (my avatar is there for a reason)

1, is go buy something called "magic plastic"
they are strips of plastic that are sold in hobby stores...
If it's heated (about 100 degrees F or so) it gets soft and pliable-
it makes sense that the hotter it gets the softer it would get.

Just cover it with the plastic, and dip it in some cold water to make it harden instantly.
You can then point a hair-dryer on high heat onto it to soften it and smooth it out with your hands.
They sell it in a wide variety of colors, I'd reccomend getting some brown, black, and dark green and mizing them together.

If it was me, I'd heat them all in super hot water seperately, mold them into "snakes" and wrap them around the stump in coils, alternating. Then use the blowdryer or heat source to soften them, and smear the colors around with your fingers.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Second idea, is instead of looking for paint for decor, look for paint made for eating utensils. (I know they make paints for decorating dinner plates)
If it's dishwasher safe, oven/microwave safe, and okay to eat off of, it's probably more than safe enough for your fishies.
(just look at aquarium silicone- it's also the only FDA approved sealant for food contact)


Actually, there's another idea. Paint it, and then cover it with a thin coat of aquarium silicon. two thin coats and you theorectically could use any paint you want, or as an added insurance for the utensil paint.
(They might sell colored aquarium silicone- there's another idea.)

Since you've helped me a LOT, maybe I can help you now.
Here are some links-

http://www.ronjoseph.com/Q&A/B1201_food_grade_epoxy_coatings.htm

Many of the web sites he links to have a "contact us" link, and I know Carboline has an option to ask for a product reccomendation.
As far as minimum Qty, I'm not sure... Could always paint your kitchen sink with it afterwards. lol.

This seems to be a good discussion on aquarium paints-
http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/aquarium/msg0213001912569.html

And someone describing how they "make" aquarium decor... included painting and sealing.
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/46g_construct.htm

----------------------------------------

Just got another idea that might be the best...
Just cover it in aquarium silicone and roll it around in some colored aquarium sand/gravel.
Would give it a nice "textured" look.


Whatever you do, If you have an extra aquarium filter, I'd submerse your work of art underwater with the filter running and loaded up with fresh activated carbon.
(in a fishless tank) Just to be on the safe side. Probably no need though. You can trust everything you read on the internet.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i was watching a vid the other day and the guy uses Krylon in his tanks... as it bonds to plastic i think it would be fine after a few days drying time.....


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Dang guys you're my hero's ...so many ideas WOW.... I actually hand' thought about the food "grade" coloring at all that makes sense thou and I could leave it out in the sun dry & air out for a while its not like I'm in a super rush with the next set up (still need to figure out exactly what I wanna do).

Wow lots ideas now I just gotta go shopping see what I find around here (which is not gonna be easy in farm town lol)


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Angel079 said:


> Dang guys you're my hero's ...so many ideas WOW.... I actually hand' thought about the food "grade" coloring at all that makes sense thou and I could leave it out in the sun dry & air out for a while its not like I'm in a super rush with the next set up (still need to figure out exactly what I wanna do).
> 
> Wow lots ideas now I just gotta go shopping see what I find around here (which is not gonna be easy in farm town lol)



Farm town eh?
Look for a paint for the inside of potable drinking water tanks.
In farm towns I'd imagine water wells are common, and so people would probably have some well resevoirs. look for a paint for THAT.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea LOL I'm kinda in the stix a few miles past that lol but I love it here (I just really hate not having the fish supplies I need on hand here, only online ordering).


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Angel079 said:


> Yea LOL I'm kinda in the stix a few miles past that lol but I love it here (I just really hate not having the fish supplies I need on hand here, only online ordering).


Personally, I hate buying things. I'd probably mix some powder paint with silicon, paint it with the mixture, then paint on another layer of silicon when dry.
(assuming you have silicon laying around, that is.)

You could probably use nearly any kind of paint as long as you covered it in silicon after.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hmmm all I got is about 10 diff bottles silicon I used when buying/ remodeling this house here but no aquarium silicon would have to get that first.

Then I could just simply spray paint it brownish and cover it with a layer of silicone - And you're MacGyver enough to say that won't leak back bad stuff into my tank water?

I just REALLLLLYYYYY LOVVEEE the shape of this plastic DW piece the guy gave me.....but the coloration is truing my stomach inside out man.....


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't know about painting stuff then putting it in to the aquarium Nat. 
First: Paint in the deep deep Amazonian rain forests does not exist. Many places are yet to see man lay a finger on any part of it. Paining something and putting it in the aquarium could be detrimental to the health of the fragile lives in it. 

Second: Pertaining to plastic plants and ornaments. These plastic plants and ornaments are colored when the plastic is in its molten for. Once hardened they are non-toxic. Provided they are from a good source and not made in a 3rd world country.

This is all written in detail on the internet. Google will provide access to all the scientific data that you need.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd have to say I disagree and need to be provided the link you're referring to please.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, there are silicone sealants out there that contain anti-mildew agents that are known to be bad for your fish. I imagine that this stuff is just regular silicone that has the anti-mildew stuff mixed in it. If that stuff has the potential to leech out into your water I would imagine that toxic paints mixed into silicone (even paint powders) could do the same thing. Sealing whatever toxic stuff in a solid layer of aquarium-safe silicone might work but I'd still be a little paranoid.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Well I think silicone would work as long as it was aquarium silicon.


I've read books where people painted their driftwood with laquer, let it dry, and dropped it in the tank with no ill affects... but I'd be paranoid about that.

Besides, I wouldn't use ANY paint, I'd probably use krylon fusion or someone other paint that people claim is safe, then apply the silicon to ease my mind.
I offered powder paint because it's non-toxic, has a ph of 7, and would be relatively stable/easy to dissolve in the silicone. (even if it turned your water brown, it'd be safe )


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I stepped away from the painting it idea lol I will put it in the spare tank with java moss on it now and once that is grown out nice I'll add tot he main tank (that way it somewhat keeps its shape but is green and pretty lol)


----------

